# First Time No More



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Well, We did it!!, 925 miles each way for our first trip. To topsail and back!!! No problem towing. We had a great time. For all those who question the Durango, it performed like a champ. I went through Tenn and Kentucky with no problems. The highest rpms we reached were 4000 in normal gear going sixty through the mountains. I don't think I would go any bigger, but no sway problems and it felt really easy to tow. Not one white knuckle event other than when I was turning right and a car tried to pass me on the right. That was close.

Now for the fun, Everyone should stay at topsail at least once, What an incredible place. One funny was at four in the morning, We forgot about the lawn sprinklers at the campsites. We were sleeping with the windows open and we heard a loud hissing noise, I thought our water hose broke, I stumbled out of the tt. and got soaked by the sprinklers. It is truly a beautiful place. We plan on going back for every spring break. The water was beautiful, the pool was great for the two year old.

The only problem with the tt was a drawer came off the slide and it looks like we will have to take out the drawers above it to get it back in place.

We also got Mckesh mirrors before the trip (thanks socall outback). Those mirrors made all the difference.

AND FINALLY, TO ALL OF U THAT HELPED US ALONG THE WAY

THANK YOU

it was a great family trip and I owe u all a great debt

btw. we rewinterized on the way back to chicago due to that great warm weather that came through


----------



## chbcso (Dec 2, 2006)

I am really happy to hear that everyone had a great time and everyone made it back in one piece. Maybe next time you come, we will be able to join you. I would step out on a limb and say that everyone here would say that you are very welcome for all the help we provide to you. The people on this web site are very good at helping with just about anything you can come up with. I have seen a lot of things get solved on this web site!! Again, I'm glad your family and you made it home safely and I hope to see you on your next Florida adventure.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Great News Glad to hear it!


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

That's great, Mike


----------



## NAturedog2 (Jan 29, 2007)

Just wondering where this campgorund is? I know I have heard it talked about before. Sounds like you had a great..


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

TopSail is located just east of Destin, Florida. It is actually a Florida State Park. What makes it so great is that it started life as a private RV park surrounded on both sides by a Florida State Park. Now that the state owns it they have incorporated them into one large park.

Reverie


----------



## CA Camper (Jan 30, 2007)

That's quite a first trip. We only went about 460 miles roundtrip on our first outing last weekend. Glad to hear everything went smoothly. That's a pretty funny story about the sprinklers....I could envision the whole thing happening while I was chuckling at my desk.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

I'm happy to hear that you had a great time, that's a funny story about the sprinklers. Welcome back to our beautiful weather (5 inches of new snow today). I bet you are glad that you re-winterized!!!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

NAturedog2 said:


> Just wondering where this campgorund is? I know I have heard it talked about before. Sounds like you had a great..


Here is a map of the area with Topsail marked.

Topsail


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Glad to hear everything went well on your maiden voyage








I was totally with you on the hissing noise thing, I would have gone to check it out too!









Welcome home


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on a successful first outing!

Here's to many....many...many more!


----------



## SoCalOutback (Dec 18, 2005)

Mike,

Glad to hear the mirrors worked out for you. Hope you have many more fun camping trips in the future.

SoCalOutback


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

thanks for the response everyone, Were really looking forward to our first rally in may.


----------

